# 50-75 People w/pics



## div (Dec 25, 2009)

Did a xmas party job for the wifes office ... these arent all the pics nor any of the setup there but we did most of the main stuff.

8lbs of home made mac n cheese with prachetta

13lb of home made meatballs

8lbs of sausage

15lb of chicken wings

8 peperoni n mozz breads

10lbs of Ziti

13 quarts of home made sauce

8lbs of potato salad


24 pieces of chicken breast cut in half to cutlets so 48 pieces fried for massive amounts of chicken parm


Probably coulda used a full 18-20 quarts of sauce for this.


----------



## chefrob (Dec 25, 2009)

looks like a feast!!!!!!!!!


----------



## werdwolf (Dec 25, 2009)

Looks like a good throw down to me!


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 25, 2009)

Now thats a heck of a feast there. I'm really sure that they really enjoy your hard work also. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





have to go out for sure for all the hard work and the yummy food too.


----------



## alx (Dec 25, 2009)

Great work on this.....


----------



## div (Dec 25, 2009)

They bess appreciate it lol     one oven and 4 burners with everything made from scratch !!


----------



## ronp (Dec 25, 2009)

Nice job Div.


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 25, 2009)

Looks to be a great feast, Good Job...


----------



## smokin-jim (Dec 25, 2009)

Great job! I'm sure that everyone appreciated that feast.


----------



## scpatterson (Dec 25, 2009)

Looks good...Next year Im gonna get apart trime job where yur misses works so i can enjoy the fun myself..Lokks great


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 26, 2009)

Looks like a great job and an awesome feast


----------



## richoso1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Congrats on a good looking menu. Div, you did it right. Points to you for taking on the challenge.


----------



## shooterrick (Dec 27, 2009)

Good JOb!  Looks really great.  pnts to ya.


----------



## travcoman45 (Dec 30, 2009)

Fine lookin vittles Div, nice job!  Everbody shoulda ate real good at that party!


----------



## div (Dec 30, 2009)

Ill just come work on that rig ... will work for food


----------



## bb53chevpro (Dec 30, 2009)

Great spread of food there Div. It all looks wonderful.


----------



## bigtrain74 (Dec 30, 2009)

I thought I already replied to this thread but I guess I am wrong... 

This entire spread looks delicious! I need to make myself some meatballs...


----------

